# lol mustang guys



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

haha ok so i check my email today and i see all this stuff from a mustang forum lol my buddy used my email to set up an account and used my name and told them about a race i got in about a month ago anyway to make a long story short eventually i started to answer back and well these stang guys dont give up haha 92 replies about how gtos are slow and with my mods im lucky if i have 380 rwhp just shows how corny stang guys are like there cars are better then everyone out there


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Looks like they're trying to get your "goat."


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

...and you thought I was a dick. :lol:


----------



## Slugstang (Jul 9, 2008)

*haha*

Well, I was sticking up for you in the other Forum. Maybe two out of the 50 posts were doubting you. People started calling BS on you when you didn't know your tire size. On 3 different Internet sites you have Different WHP Numbers and MODS. You were also EXTREMELY Childish. If you remember there were 3 GTO owners in there telling you to shut up, 2 z06 owners, srt-4 Owner then the mustang owners. 

I mean come on you were telling a Z06 owner he is Jealous that he couldnt afford a LS1 Auto GTO? 

That would be like me coming on this site right now and saying my stock 2002 Mustang GT is AMAZING!! :rofl:

I would post the link but im sure the guys on this forums dont wanna look through 6 pages of NONSENSE.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^Thanks for that....and welcome to the forums.


----------



## BicketyBam (Jul 10, 2008)

Slugstang said:


> Well, I was sticking up for you in the other Forum. Maybe two out of the 50 posts were doubting you. People started calling BS on you when you didn't know your tire size. On 3 different Internet sites you have Different WHP Numbers and MODS. You were also EXTREMELY Childish. If you remember there were 3 GTO owners in there telling you to shut up, 2 z06 owners, srt-4 Owner then the mustang owners.
> 
> I mean come on you were telling a Z06 owner he is Jealous that he couldnt afford a LS1 Auto GTO?
> 
> ...


Yep - that was me. :lol:

I had no problem with believing his story - he just typed it out like 2nd grader. Very hard to read, and that's being nice.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Sounds like some mud slinging goings ons.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

Slugstang said:


> That would be like me coming on this site right now and saying my stock 2002 Mustang GT is AMAZING!! :rofl:


yes of course everyone knows that's ridiculous around here, the most amazing car would be a 1992 ford mustang lx notchback of course!

i am stuck on the inet and the inet is stuck on me!

actually i do like my rustang better than my goat. but really everyone has their opinions. and as slugstang is saying, you're going to have owners who feel their car is great, anywhere they go.


----------



## soltino (Sep 12, 2006)

jradke123 said:


> haha ok so i check my email today and i see all this stuff from a mustang forum lol my buddy used my email to set up an account and used my name and told them about a race i got in about a month ago anyway to make a long story short eventually i started to answer back and well these stang guys dont give up haha 92 replies about how gtos are slow and with my mods im lucky if i have 380 rwhp just shows how corny stang guys are like there cars are better then everyone out there





Link?


tino


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

jradke123 said:


> haha ok so i check my email today and i see all this stuff from a mustang forum lol my buddy used my email to set up an account and used my name and told them about a race i got in about a month ago anyway to make a long story short eventually i started to answer back and well these stang guys dont give up haha 92 replies about how gtos are slow and with my mods im lucky if i have 380 rwhp just shows how corny stang guys are like there cars are better then everyone out there


I drove my 05 to a car show back in the spring and while I was parking 3 Mustang guys approched me and wanted to talk *Cars*, A bunch of really cool guys who invited me to join their Mustang Club. I've been to several of their events and have received nothing but respect from these guys. 

Maybe it's not the Mustang guys who are being childish,


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

BicketyBam said:


> Yep - that was me. :lol:
> 
> I had no problem with believing his story - he just typed it out like 2nd grader. Very hard to read, and that's being nice.


Amen brother. If he would just learn to use the shift and punctuation keys on his cell phone...


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

05GTO said:


> I drove my 05 to a car show back in the spring and while I was parking 3 Mustang guys approched me and wanted to talk *Cars*, A bunch of really cool guys who invited me to join their Mustang Club. I've been to several of their events and have received nothing but respect from these guys.
> 
> Maybe it's not the Mustang guys who are being childish,


most car guys are usually cool. inet forums can get childish because you have a wide variety of people on them from older to younger from car owners to non car owners. just like there are many different forums with many different notions on the same product. honestly i've never seen anyone be a jerk in real life about either car i drive. may give me a hard time since it's dirty but that's about it.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

Rukee said:


> Amen brother. If he would just learn to use the shift and punctuation keys on his cell phone...


It hurts my head to even try to read the first post. Are people really in that much in a hurry that they can't form sentences?


----------



## Slugstang (Jul 9, 2008)

05GTO said:


> I drove my 05 to a car show back in the spring and while I was parking 3 Mustang guys approched me and wanted to talk *Cars*, A* bunch of really cool guys who invited me to join their Mustang Club.* I've been to several of their events and have received nothing but respect from these guys.
> *
> Maybe it's not the Mustang guys who are being childish*,


There are always going to be the Childish Car owners on EVERY FORUM. No matter what, they disrespect every other car but their type. Sometimes you get lucky like 05 GTO did and meet a GOOD Group of guys that that are car enthusiasts. None of the GM VS Ford Crap :confused


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have met my share of welcoming gearheads, and my local car enthusiasts with a little too much pride. I'm sick of arguing with the second group of people. There are ignorant people for every car out there, but I have met much more of the nicer group, that the dumber ones. :cheers


----------



## Midnightmistress (Jul 26, 2006)

My thoughts? Everyone is entitled to their opinions, however, most should not voice them. My neighbor has a Mustang, and even though I am not a Mustang chick, it's a pretty awesome car. I would still take my GTO over it anyday! :cool


----------



## dirty1279 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey folks. A couple of weeks after I picked up my GTO my father-in-law wanted himself a toy so he goes out and buys an 08 Mustang GT. Hey it's sweet but it still ain't got anything on my GTO.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

dirty1279 said:


> Hey folks. A couple of weeks after I picked up my GTO my father-in-law wanted himself a toy so he goes out and buys an 08 Mustang GT. Hey it's sweet but it still ain't got anything on my GTO.


:lol: He would soon learn on what a mistake he made.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Slugstang said:


> There are always going to be the Childish Car owners on EVERY FORUM.


:agree 

Have anyone with a 06 GT raced a 05/06 GTO? If so what was the result - MustangForums.com


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

Hahaha, all the pride I would have harbored for my '05 was swiped away by my dad quickly. 2 weeks after I got my GTO he finally got the car he was waiting a year to get; a brand new just shipped from Stuttgart, Carrera S (998). The first thing I said was "Well, we have around the same horsepower, but mine weighs about twice as much... Damnit." He laughed for a little then pointed at the brakes. They were PCCBs, his damn brakes alone almost cost as much as my entire GTO.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Interesting video..

Did you hear the guy riding the clutch? He did it a few times. The guy has trouble shifting.

I was at Atco Nov. 1. The temp was perfect for racing. I watched the GONE guys tear that track up. Modded ones were in the 11's. Stock ones I seen were in the mid 12's to low 13's. The only ones I seen in the 14's were the ones parked with the engines off.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> :agree
> 
> Have anyone with a 06 GT raced a 05/06 GTO? If so what was the result - MustangForums.com


That thread is too funny, I like blazer 4.3`s quote.

"i think i posted a *kill story i had* a few days ago with a 06 gto 6 spd. ............
well from 20-50ish *he barely had a car on me.* *he was pulling the entire time.*"


Yeah, that's some 'kill story' alright! :rofl:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Rukee said:


> That thread is too funny, I like blazer 4.3`s quote.
> 
> "i think i posted a *kill story i had* a few days ago with a 06 gto 6 spd. ............
> well from 20-50ish *he barely had a car on me.* *he was pulling the entire time.*"
> ...


Followed by...

"if i was to have started in 1st i think it wouldve been a dead even race. if anything, *he is not going to pull me till after 80. and after 100 i will stop his pull.* that is honestly how *i think *the race will go down."

Hope this Einstein doesn't get paid to think for a living!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

And followed further by.......

After I won the race I followed him into a bar and slammed the door shut and 3 GTO owners beat the hell out of me. I went home healed up, came back 4 days later and there they were again. I challenged them but they did me every which way for the month of Sundays and still I plan on going back and settling the score. First I have to get dentures, the cast off my arm, get my ribs pulled out from inside my lungs, my nose straightened out and my head out of my a$$. Then I will be ready to confront them.....again.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Interesting video..
> 
> Did you hear the guy riding the clutch? He did it a few times. The guy has trouble shifting.
> 
> I was at Atco Nov. 1. The temp was perfect for racing. I watched the GONE guys tear that track up. Modded ones were in the 11's. Stock ones I seen were in the mid 12's to low 13's. The only ones I seen in the 14's were the ones parked with the engines off.


I believe the closest to reality stock vrs stock is;

YouTube - Mustang GT vs 6.0 GTO

Here's a modified GTO... check what was in the left lane... lol

MOV03158.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Here's one of an 05 GTO vrs a blown 05 GT;

MySpaceTV Videos: 2005 GTO vs 2005-07 Mustang GT w/ Super Charger by Go Eagles!!!!

And the internet is full of GT's killin GTO's, none were stock vrs stock... So any ride can be modified to go fast, goat or stang as this shoot out shows;

YouTube - Mustang vs. GTO Showdown 2007


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Here is a walk down memory lane for us older farts.

York Us 30 Dragway. 

Watch the classics in action.
york us 30 dragway - Google Video


I was fortunate enough to see the biggest names ever...

Don Prudhomme 
Shirley Muldowney
Don Garlits Just to name a few.

York was the premiere drags in the East. I drive past it now and its just a small airstrip with a few hangers and a restaurant. Maple Grove is nearby but just ain't the same.


----------

